# For Goodness Shake



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Funny as you like, no moles barred. :b

It is the official no topic, off topic, talk about what you want thread.

When no other thread goes to bed.

Wow, that is ahead.

No complaining, unless it's complaining. :b :lol

No ribbing unless your cooking.

No blarney unless you guessed it, kissed a stone.

No correct unless want it to be wrong.

No spelling correct, unless..........you guessed it right. :b

No silly unless a billy.

Now go forth young stalliones and blatallions.

Now that is a chew full.

And create that is to be debated. :O


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Oakily dokily neighbourino 🙂


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

From amberino to colideio.

Jelly said Kelly.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No post to word ahead of a heard.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Journey to the centre of no 2 to tum buck and doo.


* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Oakily dokily neighbourino &#128578;


From tolerito to abertino.

We can quote to bloat.

No worries we shall not vote.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Moooooo, how de do.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lost in translation.

For the pickadilly station stop.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

And there is that mole in a........


* *












:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Coker span instead of Fanta ban for a bloker.

As crazy as a joker.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Jim de boker, din know a cloker..

Bill a bin de foker, hin a din sim de boker.

Do yui under wind de foker.

Buil a bin de foker.

Shin a de gei shoker.

:stu Jon a bin a doker.  :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Shock the shocker til le boker. :lol

You fre be de. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nobody craz de be?

To writ in james le be?

Oh de be. :stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

They no under wand le be?

Very un us le be.

Secret le a le.

Open bo de hte.

Coprehend le be?

No l te. :b :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

To make people under stand le be.

You can write whatever you want, be silly as a billy.

A place to just let it all out.

Be a Panda and let it all out in gibberish if you want.

Most people do when frustrated with life issues.

If you don't understand, now hopefully you will. 

If you like english, you probably won't like it and that is ok. :yes

We a craze de be, letting it all out de be. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

What a good boy.


* *












Woah, big boy too. :O

They truely are great. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Big red bird with fuzzy pink feet.


* *












:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Not now Margerie I'm inspecting the troops.


* *












:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bad people hang in packs, too true, too damn true.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Now that is why they named them a golden retriever.


* *












:O :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bye bee bye.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

When a dog is man's or woman's best friend.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

When a man is a genius and designs, makes his own instruments (engineering), beautiful music.


* *












Notice they are always in man caves too, literally.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This male goat showing off to the lady goat.


* *












Definitely thought it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> It looks like u have your own thread to yourself lol


:yes

When a thread idea goes wrong. :sus :lol

In addition, found a good use for it as can't delete threads.

Basically saves searching through lots of post's to find post's I find amusing, etc.  :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love this version of this song.


* *












Demi sings it just as good.


* *












Thoughts, prayers are with Demi.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wham!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Anon said:


> Wham!


:lol

Kazzzzzam mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

He is a beaver, so of course he is going to do that.


* *












Only natural to do so.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

When a fast taxi is not enough.


* *












Wait, not enough fuel. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mate, the dress :O


* *












See, a woman in a dress and matching shoes looks hot. :O

Congrats.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If feel sad and need something to make ones day better.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This cat is so cute. :mushy


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This is just amazing.


* *












Like becoming common now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Sanderson Sisters.


* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahoy mateys!


* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Response to above post.


* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Then suddenly the subject shifts too.


* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh yeah.


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Who's Johnny!


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Awww. :mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, no.


* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Darling, stand by me.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Woman.


* *












Woooo, well, well.

I love you, yeah, yeah. Now and forever.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

How do you talk to an angel.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Please don't go girl.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Anything.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Set adrift on memory bliss.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Giving you the benefit.


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tender Kisses.


* *












Family Matters TV show version which is just amazing.


* *












One of the best duets when music was music.

:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oompa Loompa Doompa Dee Do.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Or which way it is flowing


* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wildest Dreams


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cool.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Aww. :hug

It is ok little one.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Gwen is just amazing in this video clip.


* *












One of those video clips one never sees, but just amazing when one does see it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mother Lurch visit's. :O


* *












10:17+, eyes at me. :O :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Hills TV show intro song.


* *












Wow Whitney an 80's classic.


* *












That saxaphone. :mushy

So true Whitney.


* *












Somebody who loves me. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tucker meet @harrison with his snapper.


* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Where is Wally?


* *












There she is. :mushy


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Tucker meet @harrison with his snapper.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


My wife loves videos like that mate. It's very possible she even follows that person.

That dog looks like a cross - it's head looks a bit different to a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> My wife loves videos like that mate. It's very possible she even follows that person.


I guess it's something you can show her if she doesn't follow them. :yes



harrison said:


> That dog looks like a cross - it's head looks a bit different to a Golden Retriever.


Probably is a cross.

Usually find cross breeds (more so with some cats) have issues like sensitive skin to the touch. It could be why is afraid of things that snap or touch his fur.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Rock the boat.


* *












Last music video she did.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

People Get Ready


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Like Candy


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Safer to post in this thread.

This forum gives me the willies at times.

Go to another forum, feel safer and more relaxed.

But they are more mature, older.

I guess when a younger generation have murdered your loved one, makes one uneasy around them.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow.


* *












7:10 in road trim and with traffic. Nice driving.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Can I go now.


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Nice story. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

MJ, yeah.


* *












Good story. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Wow, nice singing. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Confusious is confusious.


* *









But a great rap.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't think have heard of this song.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Walk of life.


* *












The kids dancing brings a smile to face.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Say you love me


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd rather....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Papa Don't Preach


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That feeling when....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Plot twist.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Strangers.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












La, la, la, la. Guitar solo. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn guys, girls.........


* *












Head banging to this, guitar solo. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












A classic, head banging. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Damn, awesome singing. :yes

But you are a woman (lyrics are for a male singer). :sus :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












This is so me too, dancing and all. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












So true mate. :crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

To a SAS member who is going through a hard time in life and is one of her favourite songs.


* *












Hopefully if you see this, it helps you to feel better.

Stay strong through this hard time in your life. :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crying as miss my lost loved one.

This clip reminds me of what I have to do.


* *









Just got to keep breathing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This thread is a safe zone.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Safe from the dragons outside ? :afr


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, those big fire breathing dragons. :O

Close the three ring circus, batten down the hatches. :yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

It's good you made this place, I made it inside just in time 😮


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Just watchout for Fready the lion, a bit tempermental.

Did you bring some chow for him?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Elvis


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hush, hush Voices Carry


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

For Your....


* *












Love this song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> For Your....
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Thé original.


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Till the End of Time.


* *












One of her best vocal performances.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Go Bill go.


* *












Who knew Bill could dance?

Go Bill go.

You can do it mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ouch, ouch.


* *




Sore muscles


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *




To bed, said Ted.

Oh, look how comfy it looks. :mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Still ouch, ouch.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A classic song (ignore name).


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Smile......


* *












A Charlie Chaplin song sung by many.

Just smile. 

Keep on smiling. 

Never, never, never stop smiling.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taking it back to the 80's.....

Cuddly Toy.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

There She Was 80 eighties.....


* *












Dancing to this. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Absolute....


* *












Robot moves. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Saxaphone. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Rush, Rush....


* *












At 3:10+ so true mate.

Feel all alone. :crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Piano In The Dark.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

To the future "the one" in my dreams...


* *













Dreaming of course as I know it will never happen for me in real life (gave up on that). 

Dreams are free and let the mind roam free.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Another song dedicated to "the one".


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

What he said about "the one".


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

What Trey said about "the one".


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

From @Dan the man

I hope you don't mind me putting it here mate.

Alexander O'Neal! Such an underrated soul singer


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The pain of losing a lost loved one to murder just gets too much at times. :crying:

Hits like a freight train and hurts.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love this song.


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Voices are so similar, so an interesting harmony. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Space to earth musical collaboration...


* *












Welcome to the future. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

At 1:42+ is a beautiful view of earth from the space station and love the song.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tilted.


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That is not my name....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sweet about me....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A girl like you.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cruel Summer.....


* *












Karate Kid. :yes


----------



## yashgaikwad002 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Straight up....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

yashgaikwad002 said:


> Hi


Hi,

Welcome to this thread mate. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Didly do neighbour.

That is a mighty fine automobile.

Reving sound is heard from neighbour, along with yeah, yeah, yeah.

They both part ways.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Open arms.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Never to far away.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

One sweet day......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lonely and tired.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Time......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Night Shift.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Girl You Know It's True......


* *












Fake, but still good music. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Girl I'm Going To Miss You......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tired and lonely.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Call me...


* *












Head bang. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Purple Rain....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Sound Of Silence....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hallelujah.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lonely People.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Time in a bottle....


* *












Wishes, dreams that never come true.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Procol Harum....


* *












A classic song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

So tired.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wild at heart......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lanterns....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Dancing With Myself.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Stressed.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Safer to post in here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

What's Up...


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Xandu.....


* *












Xandu......does a little dance. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *




Rick Roll




Love this song, a classic. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Listening to this, damn where is my air guitar. :yes

Oh, yeah. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












With that guitar in his hands, damn. :O

So from the heart singing and true what he says. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sultans Of Swing.


* *












Classic and really good with that guitar. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A beautiful song from Brazil......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love this version of this song...


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

When feeling down, depressed, this made me feel better....


* *












Need more of this in this world of ours.

Bless Youri for uniting people in happiness, laughter.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

When dealing with emotional pain, stress, trying to distract oneself...


* *












Just beautiful, so gentle at 10:49+.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Senza una donna....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

You're the one that I want.....


* *













:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hopelessly Devoted To You.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

One More Try....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

There's No Stoppin Us.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Thinking out loud...


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Something....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Johnny B Goode...


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

River Of No Return....


* *












:mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

It's that season again....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

One sweet day......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Vision Of Love.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love Takes Time....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Angel Of Mine........


* *












Long time since listened to this song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Like her voice is technically perfect when singing....


* *












Impressive. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Rare footage of the only flight, landing of the Russian / USSR Space Shuttle Buran.


* *












Simple design where rockets are all in the rocket itself. Also supposedly could eject from Space Shuttle. And lands on automatic (remote control), so I guess no pilot necessary.

The fate of this well engineered Space Shuttle (second Space Shuttle, Burya and static test model for testing, training).


* *












Energia rocket mockup.


* *












Not something one sees everyday, but quite a cool bit of Space history.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Just Called To Say I Love You....


* *












When singing together, wow. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This music never gets old.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Missing my lost loved one and this made my day, so funny..


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm in it....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Like Sugar...


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Stay High.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't Stop Me Now......


* *












Amazing scenery and playing of instruments. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This is so me....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tired, anxious, lonely.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tired, lonely.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tired, gone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

New dawn....

7 seconds....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ameno....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Enae Volare Mezzo....


* *












Beautifully done, period clothes and everything. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Moment of Peace......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Orinoco Flow.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Sound of Silence.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ave Maria.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Impera.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Miracle of Love.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Could Fall In Love.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Dreaming Of You.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hysteria......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I know young William, I feel that way too.....


* *












I now understand this part of the movie better once put those scenes together.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Feeling the pain just like young William above, crying.

Supposedly it never goes away.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Feeling so alone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Divano.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm going to be talking to Wilson in a minute.

Now where did I put that volleyball?

Ah, there he/it is.

Wilson!!!!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry, Wilson not available.

Know it is bad when start chatting to yourself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Some cool skating.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Conquest of Paradise.....


* *












Good sound work in post.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Titans....


* *












Another of the Ancient world.

CG work is well done. Impressive as works with song perfectly.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Prelude.....


* *












Beautiful.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Let it be......


* *












True that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll be missing you.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

People only want to see the flowers of this world.

There is the underbelly of this world which is the devils playground and masquerades as flowers.

God help us all.

Let us all be wise enough to spot it before it is too late.

Masquerade....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Leopard doesn't change it's spots.

Very true.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Safest thread in the whole forum.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

wubba lubba dub dub


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

See safe as houses.  :lol
@RedHouse

Cheers for the post, very funny mate.

Bringing many smíles back mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Galaway Girl.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ameno...


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

It's a sin.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Build it and they will come....Field of Dreams.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Safe thread.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












That is how I feel too mate with people looking at me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Part 2 of above.


* *












Aww, happy ending. :mushy

But keeps leaving his bag behind. :sus :stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Stubborn Love


* *












Mum, daughter hanging out together, awww.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The heart will go on...


* *


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

very wise remarks my friend


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@RedHouse

Thank you for your kind words mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The truth / reality of life hurts for many people.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Party In The USA....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tik Tok.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Harleys In Hawaii....


* *












Love this song, nice beat. My two favourite things, blonds, Harleys. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That One That Got Away...


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Thinking Of You.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Untouched....


* *












Two cool Australian women that my Australian female friend got me listening to. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Say I.....


* *












Damn, Christina looks fine in anything she wears. :O

Wish I could do that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

More Than Life......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

End Of The Line....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Small Talk....


* *












Love this song, music video, good beat, story, etc.

A bit on a Katy a thon. Ssssh, don't tell anyone, doah. :b :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Rise.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Firework.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Unconditionally.......


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love You Like A Love Song....


* *












Has some good songs, but mainly for a women audience. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Capital Letters.....


* *












Love this song, Paris. :yes


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Spoiling me again mate?  :b


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, but don't milk it :banana


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mooo, burp, excuse me.

Liberian Girl....


* *












Great dinner music.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Conga.....


* *












Dancing to this. :yes

Oooooo, taking it lowwwwwwww. :yes

Booty shake. :yes

That song never gets old. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Let Me Love You...


* *












Mmmmm oh, Mmmmm yeah. :yes

Smooth singing, dancing Mario. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Impossible.....


* *












Sing it girl, love this song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Try Sleeping With A Broken Heart....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Miss You......


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Angel.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The mighty jungle oh the mighty jungle sings tonight. :sus :lol

Humoure, humoure, humuore............:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Miss the 80's so much.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Twink Peaks intro......


* *












It was the butler. Well it is always the butler, isn't it?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Heartbreaker......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Promises In The Dark....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love Will Lead You Back....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Color Of Love......


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Song For Mama......


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hallelujah....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough.........


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Goodbye To You.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Our Lips Are Sealed......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Voices Carry..........


* *












Hush, hush, keep it down now voices carry. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hands To Heaven........


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

In My Mind.......


* *












Amazing soulful like vocals, wow.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

All Cried Out.................


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't You Forget About Me......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

You've Got It All........


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crush On You.........


* *












80's. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Have Nothing.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Will Always Love You........


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Can Dream About You......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes I can. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Think We're Alone Now......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Four Page Letter......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No lies.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Day You Went Away.......


* *












Beautiful song.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If I Could.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That Is When I Think Of You.........


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

What About Me.........


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Never Tear Us Apart.........


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't Dream It's Over......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr. Lonely.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Freaky Friday.....


* *












Damn, rock on Lindsey.

Ultimate wedding song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

"There is a fine line between confidence and arrogance"....


* *












So true Uncle Drew. :yes


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

*"I* am because *we are" - *Ubuntu/Botho


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@RedHouse

Interesting saying mate. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Awww, Sita and puddles, bath time. Just sooooo cute!!! :mushy

Get so many cuddles, etc.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












A Liger. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Watching Paul, Apostle of Christ movie.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tell it to my heart....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Let's hear it for the boy....


* *












Footloose.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Loco-motion....


* *












Kylie in the 80's (who didn't crush on Kylie in the 80's?). :mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Should Be So Lucky....


* *












Kylie. :mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Pas Pourquoi....


* *












Kylie. :mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This Is Me.....


* *












Long time since heard these songs. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

He Loves U Not.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Turn To You......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nobody Wants To Be Lonely....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Insatiable.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

One In A Million....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

* *












Beautiful dance.

R.I.P Patrick.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sway....


* *












Women in dresses. :mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Voice Within....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Something's Got A Hold On Me........


* *












Damn, she can sing. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful......


* *












Just mind blowing live, that voice, singing. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

What a feeling.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lost In Your Eyes.....


* *












Beautiful song Debbie. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lost In Your Eyes Live....


* *












Just amazing together. :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Foolish Beat......


* *












...of my heart. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Only In My Dreams......


* *












So true Debbie. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Jump....


* *












Jump, jump, aha, aha. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Another Bad Creation....


* *












Damn little man, such a good beat, song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If It Isn't Love......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Right Here.......


* *













:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Greatest.....


* *












A NZ band with cool songs (worst kept secret in NZ).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Please Don't Go.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Rivers......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't Give It Up.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Big Girls Don't Cry.....


* *












Jessie from Gilmore Girls TV show.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Take It Easy.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Be My Lady........


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Good Love.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh My Goodness.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm In Love.......


* *












Amen, beautiful inside. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SunShine Girl......


* *












Woah. :O :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No Other Love........


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Last First Kiss.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

You Give Me Something.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Legs...


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Broken Wings...


* *












:yes


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

My flat's so small, I need to go outside to change my mind.

harharharhuehuehuas


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh Noes. :eyes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This Is Love......


* *












Miss you and will never forget you. :crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Safer in this thread.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hau La


* *












Lots of love from the islands. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

My World.....


* *












People from the islands are beautiful inside and out. Much respect.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

City Got Your Name On It.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Heaven For Everyone.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Kind Of Magic......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love Of My Life.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Still Loving You.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Born to be wild......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Final Countdown.......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Could You Be The Most Beautiful Girl in the World......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

It Must Have Been Love....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

What's Love Got To Do With It....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Wanna Dance With Somebody.....


* *












Who Loves Me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Why did murder occur ?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Careless Whisper.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Why did murder occur ?


Exploitation of a vulnerable person by some bad people.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Twisted....


* *












Wow, long time since listened to this song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nobody.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Return Of The Mack......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

CrossRoads.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Two Wrongs....


* *












Two wrongs don't make a right. :yes

Wow, she is beautiful in that dress, boots, with a beautiful cross on, etc. :O

All women look beautiful when they dress up, wow. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

My Love Is Your Love.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Greatest Love Of All.....


* *












:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Save The Best For Last......


* *












Beautiful song Vanessa.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love Makes Things Happen....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Love Saw It......


* *












Song from when young.

Old folks song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Never Find Someone Like You...........


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Love Your Smile......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

When I Close My Eyes.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

All I Want Is Forever........


* *












Love the 80's. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Everlasting Love.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Baby I'm Yours....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Adore Mi Ador.....


* *












Long time since listened to this song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Right Kind Of Love......


* *












A Beverly Hills 90210 song.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Like the sheep and the billabong. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crazy For You.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

It Might Be You.......


* *












Tootsie movie.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Next Time I Fall........


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suddenly.....


* *












Neighbors TV show (Australia) love song. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Showing Out...


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sign Of The Times.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mickey....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Safety Dance....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Safer in this thread.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I Love You Always Forever...


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

As I Lay Me Down....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sunny Came Home....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Standing Still........


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Foolish Games......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sign Of The Times.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Together In Electric Dreams.....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wishful Thinking....


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Always Something There To Remind Me


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Never Surrender.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Missing You.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Baby I Love Your Way....


* *












Love this Song (her singing, woah). :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Waiting For A Star To Fall.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Someday..........


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't Forget Me.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't Shed A Tear.........


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

You Belong To The City.....


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The Promise......


* *












:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Forever Young.......


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Feel unsafe on here.


----------

